# ZP sale at wag.com, just the fish and venison one



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

ZiwiPeak Daily-Dog Cuisine - Venison & Fish Real Meat - 2.2 lbs

also seems like there's a 15% off first order, code WAGPET


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

has anyone taken advantage of this offer?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I was debating it. I add fish oil on occasion to their ZP. They have only ever had the Venison variety and I am stocked until the first of May.

I still may change my mind and order. If mine do not do well with the change I can donate it to my local shelter.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you girls know if they ship to Canada?
Because that is one great deal!


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Do you girls know if they ship to Canada?
> Because that is one great deal!


it doesn't seem like it
Shipping Delivery: Help Center - Wag.com


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow!!! thats a great price. i just ordered some . thank you so much


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Do you girls know if they ship to Canada?
> Because that is one great deal!


they ship here, so they must ship there, but its a little pricy, since it has to go on a plane :'(


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for posting! My chis have had venison and fish and likes it the same way they like venison only. I called wag.com and asked for the expiration dates. The customer service says she will ask the warehouse and email me back. Trying to see how much I can stock up.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I was just going to ask you and Elaine if you switch between varieties. That is how it is supposed to work. I just have never offered anything but Venison. I did not want to upset Hope's stomach and therefore was not going to fix what was not broken. I suppose if I am feeding that bag I can skip the fish oil since it is in it already. 

I order with Wag and my order comes the next day. Fedex. We got an order today.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> I was just going to ask you and Elaine if you switch between varieties. That is how it is supposed to work. I just have never offered anything but Venison. I did not want to upset Hope's stomach and therefore was not going to fix what was not broken. I suppose if I am feeding that bag I can skip the fish oil since it is in it already.
> 
> I order with Wag and my order comes the next day. Fedex. We got an order today.


yes, my girls have eaten all 3 varieties but i find that they dont really like the lamb. so mostly i buy the venison or the venison and fish , whichever is cheaper if there is a sale on one or the other. None of them upset any of mines stomachs. you may find that they really love the venison and fish... sometimes when i 've been feeding the venison for a long time and then get them the venison and fish, they get more excited over the new flavor.

if yours dont like the venison and fish or it doesnt agree with them for some reason, i'd be happy to buy what you ordered off you. i can always use more


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am going to order 3 bags-if it is still available!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i ordered 8 bags today. that was just too good a deal to pass up. and i'm sure the expiration date is going to be far out. the last bag i got from them , it was july 2013 i think


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

elaina said:


> i ordered 8 bags today. that was just too good a deal to pass up. and i'm sure the expiration date is going to be far out. the last bag i got from them , it was july 2013 i think


Thanks! I just ordered 5 bags. :foxes_207:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i was curious to see if any were left., was maybe going to order a few more. looks like they got cleaned out, says out of stock. and the price is back up to 29.99. So happy to get this bargain


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

aaaarrrgggg SOoooooo sooooooo jealous!!


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

LoL how much do u want to bet we had a big part in them being sold out ;D


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I bet we had a lot to do with them being sold out. I ordered three bags last night. I am still kicking myself for not ordering some of those jackets Brody's mom got for him. That was quite a deal for $5.00!


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

MiniGrace said:


> I bet we had a lot to do with them being sold out. I ordered three bags last night. I am still kicking myself for not ordering some of those jackets Brody's mom got for him. That was quite a deal for $5.00!


haha me too, those hoodies were very cute!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

They still have some of those hoodies left for 5 dollars! i just got around to placing my order now. i placed it over the phone cause my computer is so slow... i just prefer to place it on the phone, and the woman tried to tell me they were 29.99 each and i said , no, it says on the computer they are 5 dollars, so she did an override and i got the sale price  . they still have all sizes in Green and in Orange, in pink they just have XS , not sure about the blue . i got 6 of them


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

ah the 13"-14" girth scared me off, though reading further, it looks like it will fit Nike. She's a little 3lb-er. Yay  thanks elaina.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Got an email that my order shipped. I do love how fast they are!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay! glad you got in on that bargain too  . i got the xs for Latte. she's 3 1/4 pounds.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My 3.5 pounder always wears an XS so I think Nike will be good.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

It's always hard finding the right apparel for such a small dog


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

elaina said:


> They still have some of those hoodies left for 5 dollars! i just got around to placing my order now. i placed it over the phone cause my computer is so slow... i just prefer to place it on the phone, and the woman tried to tell me they were 29.99 each and i said , no, it says on the computer they are 5 dollars, so she did an override and i got the sale price  . they still have all sizes in Green and in Orange, in pink they just have XS , not sure about the blue . i got 6 of them


You are right - they do have some left! I just over looked them the first time. I ordered three of the fleece hoodies each for Taz and Charlie and a parka for Charlie. Taz has the Hip Doggie hoodie I just ordered so I didn't order her a parka. Seven pieces for $48.95! What a bargain!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

XS should fit the little ones. The small will fit the 5 pounders. Jessie said the small fit her 7.5 pound girl! Brody's chest is 12 inches and the small fits him great.


----------

